# I found a baby mouse!



## PipRat

I apologize if posts like these happen a lot, but I can't find the information I am looking for. 
I found a baby mouse, he a full coat of fur but his eyes are still closed. How old is he (or she)? I plan to get a syringe and some infant formula after work but I'd like to get an idea how old it is so I can feed it properly.
He also has in injured tail  
Poor thing I suspect he won't make it but I'll give him a chance. He's SO tiny, but I guess I'm used to rats.


----------



## PipRat

I don't even know if it is a field mouse, house mouse or deer mouse. I will put up a video tomorrow. 
He (I think it's a he) can get around on his own, lap up milk, groom himself and scratch himself and when I went to feed him a few minutes ago his little eyes were half open!


----------



## Arashi

Good luck, where'd you find it?


----------



## PipRat

I just saw it crawling in the middle of the floor at work between my desk and the photocopier! I have NO idea where it came from or how it got there. I looked around to see where a nest could possibly be but no luck. He also has an injured tail. Maybe a cat caught him, injured him, he got away and came in the back door (we had it open because it was hot today) So bizarre! I'm sure everyone thinks I'm nuts for taking him home. What could I do?


----------



## PipRat

Here is a quick video of the little guy! His eyes are open now, this video was taken yesterday. Anyone have any idea how old he could be?
Pip


----------



## Arashi

What a find.

I know mice are small, so if he's a baby he must be tiny!

Anyway, you did a good thing by helping it 

I'm guessing there's probably more where he/she came from?


----------



## PipRat

There has to be more somewhere but I don't know where. We're were thinking that he must've come in on someone's shoe, he has a little squished part of his tail and one little toe is injured but it already looks better today.


----------



## ratjes

It looks like a deer mouse. I rescued one at a similar age. The dogs had found him and were playing with him, throwing him up in the air and catching him. Amazingly he was not injured. I put him in a 10 gallon tank with soft bedding and I gave him whole wheat bread crumbs and quick oats soaked in 50/50 water / milk to lap it up. Later he ate regular mouse food and some flies that I caught. He made it and I called him Super Mouse. He was released when well grown but he never liked me and even bit me, which I thought was a good sign. It looks like yours is going to do well too. It was a fun project.


----------



## PipRat

ratjes said:


> It looks like a deer mouse. I rescued one at a similar age. The dogs had found him and were playing with him, throwing him up in the air and catching him. Amazingly he was not injured. I put him in a 10 gallon tank with soft bedding and I gave him whole wheat bread crumbs and quick oats soaked in 50/50 water / milk to lap it up. Later he ate regular mouse food and some flies that I caught. He made it and I called him Super Mouse. He was released when well grown but he never liked me and even bit me, which I thought was a good sign. It looks like yours is going to do well too. It was a fun project.


That's great news! Thanks for replying. I plan to release this guy in the future as well. I was thinking he was a deer mouse based on pictures online. I also noticed when I went home for lunch that he does have little tiny teeth which means that he should be able to eat food right? I have crumbs from my rats' lab blocks that I have given him.


----------



## Kinsey

He is about 2 weeks old if his eyes opened.

He needs to be drinking KMR (powdered kitten milk replacer). Keep solids available, but he will need formula for some time yet.


----------



## PipRat

Yes we are feeding him formula, well force feeding him. For some reason he doesn't really seem interested in food or nourishment of any kind.


----------



## PipRat

He didn't make it. We buried him this morning in our garden under the bleeding heart flowers.


----------



## Kinsey

Aww..you tried. It's very hard to raise a baby of that age. RIP little guy.


----------



## ratjes

Ah, that is sad. I had good hopes for him. Thank you for helping him though. that was very sweet. I know how attached you get to these critters.


----------

